# M&P 9 or M&P 45?



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

I want to start shooting uspsa and was going to get a m&p 9mm.Then I went to the gun shop and found a m&p 45 for less money than the 9mm. Both are new guns.Now I dont know which would be better for comp. shooting.
Any input would be great thanks.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I think it all depends on the time of targets your shooting in competition. If it is just paper targets the 9mm will, due to ammo price, be much more cost effective. 45 ammo will make up for the price difference in the guns will quick. 
If your targets are more of the steel silhouette type you may prefer the .45. I haven't shot competition in some time but, in some competitions I have shot in, if your steel target didn't go down it was considered a miss even if everyone heard it hit and saw it move. I had less of a problem with this when I used .45 and even less when I used a Glock 31 .357Sig.


----------

